# Finally got a skid steer



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

I know I gave it away when I had to post questions about it before I posted that I have it, but better late than never.

A skid steer to run a grapple on the barn-end of the operation this year was on my wish list. My wish list also included a barn and a 100hp tractor, but neighboring land came up for sale and the skid steer was below the barn on the need/want. There was a Case 1845 at a local consignment auction in March that was advertised to have "hydrostat problems". I went and test drove it and the right lever would not return "home" on its own. Not knowing crap from Shinola about skid steers, I had a strong suspicion that there should be a centering spring or something and hoped for an easy fix if I bought it.

I was prepared to go 3 kilobucks+1 bid. It didn't even slow down til after 4, so I didn't get it. Knowing that it did not have auxiliary hydraulics or quick attach, I figured I was going to have to sink another kilobuck into it and already knew where I could get a bobcat 743 for $5500

Fast forward a week/10 days and the skid steer is still sitting there. I spoke to the auctioneer and found that it didn't bring the minimum and also found the owner (a local BTO that I know). I called him and he allowed that he would take 3500 and that I could take it home to make sure it would fit my grapple prior to committing to it. He also offered that if I thought the hydro was going to be too much money or work, I could pull the plug on it. For the extra 500, I wasn't buying a pig-in-a-poke, so I went with it.

First off, I changed the seat pan (that's all that was left) for one off of a lawnmower. Then I located the captured spring mechanism that was supposed to return the lever to center. The Heim Joint was not screwed onto the shaft; I later replace it as the threads were weak in it ($14).

Needing aux hydraulics, I located an electric Add-a-valve for $25 bucks. It had $100 worth of female Pioneer fittings on it. With a little wiring and fabricobbling, I have it mounted and working great. I also had the cost of new hoses to plumb the add-a-valve in the middle of the long hoses (don't remember the exact cost)

The loader had Case's version of a quick attach. Using some ½" plate, a sundry of metal from the scrap pile, and a set of quick attach pins ($56), I have a quick attach on it.

Somewhere along the line, I committed to keeping it and went to deliver the toad hides to the owner. He said that $3k would be good enough to suit him (I didn't "work on him" anymore as I had already agreed to 3500, but he just offered...what was I to do??!!)

I also put a 72w LED light bar on it @$60

























It never ends; now I want another grapple...and a barn.

Mark


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

You did well. Can't find one running here for that price.


----------



## woodland (May 23, 2016)

Nice when things work out that way. Surprising how many people find a problem with a machine like that and just get rid of it. I'm glad they do since sometimes I'm able to take advantage of it as well. Good luck with it.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Congrats I hung two 100lb wheel weights on the back door of mine, makes a much more balanced machine with more carrying capacity. Sold mine for $8000 with 8350 hrs so i think you did real well.


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

Nice steal, Took us forever to find one under 8k that didnt need about 2k in work just to run right.


----------



## SCtrailrider (May 1, 2016)

Good deal, any idea if the tires are solid foam filled so they won't go flat??


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

SCtrailrider said:


> Good deal, any idea if the tires are solid foam filled so they won't go flat??


Just full of wind.

Fronts are pretty thin.



carcajou said:


> Congrats I hung two 100lb wheel weights on the back door of mine, makes a much more balanced machine with more carrying capacity. Sold mine for $8000 with 8350 hrs so i think you did real well.


I figured a couple of suitcase weights might be in order...especially with my lack of skill. If I maintain the current pucker-factor with added counter ballast, it should make a safer machine using the grapple.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Here is a tip to reduce the "pucker factor" on any of the older Case mechanical linkage models. The easiest way to operate the hand controls is to ignore the hand holds. Put your hands around the base of the hand hold with just your thumb and index finger circled around it. This will give you much more control because it eliminates the slop in the upper linkage. As for engine rpms on an 1845, run them full throttle all the time when operating, they are smoother and more responsive. You may have figured this out by now though.....


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

Congrats on the equipment addition Mark!


----------

